

Linus: “[dbus] was written by a retarded monkey on crack” - i_have_to_speak
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1506.2/05492.html

======
viraptor
And a bit higher in the thread, there's a perfect summary of all the responses
from the previous kdbus pull request:

[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1506.2/04958.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1506.2/04958.html)

------
uulbiy
If anyone wonders about dbus/kdbus, this[1] was asked on r/linux yesterday.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3auufg/eli12_dbus_vs...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3auufg/eli12_dbus_vs_kdbus_vs_sdbus/)

